#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  LoadBalance no FreeBSD com Pfsense

## visaoalpha

Olá pessoal, eu estou com problemas no DNS em um server FreeBsd com pfsense fazendo loadbalance de trez adsl Velox com tres modens siemens dois 5200 e270 e um 5200 e240, o problema eh o seguinte de dois dias pra cá, o loadbalance praticamente naum utiliza os dois links q partem dos e270, antes os tres link estavam perfeitamente normais, dava uma saía de 2.7~2.8 mbps o que não entendo eh pq soh aconteceu nos modens e270.

E quando coloco no meu PC windows com a conexão de rede automática os tres funcionam perfeitamente.

Fica minha pergunta se o problema eh nos modens ou no FreeBSD loadbalance server.
Alguém pode me dar uma luz ??

----------


## Snake_jp

vc tem algum tutorial de como fazer esse load no pfsense?

----------

